# Any hobbyists fancy doing my mx5



## g40steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Located in East Leake nr Loghborough.

Fairly clean could do with some machine work to remove light marks in clear coat.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

g40steve said:


> Located in East Leake nr Loghborough.
> 
> Fairly clean could do with some machine work to remove light marks in clear coat.
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Nice try.

I wonder if I can find any gardeners to do my garden and painters on here too?

Unfortunately I can't see many people giving up their free time for a favour.

Best of luck though.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

You never know. My first detail was by Stolt on here. Beer by payment though. 

I recently done a free session for lightningslow on here. Passing it on.

There are people who assist out of this friendly bunch.

Good luck OP.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

If only I lived closer, always happy to spend time helping someone out.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Happy to assisst but wouldn't be for beer tokens of Mcdonalds I'm afraid.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

MX5 in Blue, i would make sure it actually does have Lacquer if early model.


----------



## g40steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't mind paying.

Russ used to pop over once a year to do mine & the wife's.

Before Russ a certain mr Jim White has done them.

Hence the reason for asking for a hobbyist as they are now masters:thumb:

I am sure if they see this they will back up my fairly clean is better than some


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

A lot of guys won't mind helping, but for 5 years you've been coming on asking for other people to do your car.

To me there is a difference between helping and someone expecting too much. 

What you're asking for, in essence, is cheap labour. 

You've been helped out by people who have built up to be professionals and now won't return the favour and pay for their services. 

There is usually strict rules on here about sponsors which often I think are over the top. This to me is breaching the rules by a margin.

To me what you are doing is taking business away from professionals as you aren't asking for help. You are asking for someone to do a proper job. 

It is a bit much in my opinion .


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

g40steve said:


> Don't mind paying.
> 
> Russ used to pop over once a year to do mine & the wife's.
> 
> ...


I agree, some folks perception on clean is better than others. Im sure you were happy with said ( was then ) hobbyist service providers but your always risking your car with uninsured folk machine what is typically thin jap paint as it is. Professionals charge what they charge due to the overheads they have like any fully functioning business.


----------



## g40steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Bit harsh 

Not asking or requiring 100% job! just need tidying up. Read what I was asking for!

The two hobbyists that are now pros had to get out and about & my posts on the car forums I frequent would of helped get them more work.

You don't just become a pro over night you need exposure to a larger audience.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

g40steve said:


> Bit harsh
> 
> Not asking or requiring 100% job! just need tidying up. Read what I was asking for!
> 
> ...


Whats harsh?
If your after a quick fizz over pop in and i'll take a look if you like.

True, I get what your saying or the alternative is cullminating clients over a period of time the good old fashioned way prior to all the forums and techie internet mumbo jumbo.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Does seem a bit rich asking people to machine your car for free for the last 5 years!
Surely in this time you have seen enough of them doing your car to have a go yourself.


P.S. Any hobbyist electricians fancy popping round my garage for a chat about an installation!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

g40steve said:


> Bit harsh
> 
> Not asking or requiring 100% job! just need tidying up. Read what I was asking for!
> 
> ...


You make it sound as if you are doing them a favour letting them to do your car.

I'm sure any budding detailer won't be short of friend and family cars to showcase their work.

Why would they want to do a complete strangers car?

You've been on here 5 years, very rarely contributed, then expect people to help you out. It isn't even helping you out, it's doing the job for you.

You've received tips from people when they've been doing your car, yet even after people have taken the time to offer you assistance and advice, you still want someone else to do the car.

Then you ask for the car to be machined polished to take marks out of the clear coat. That's not a quick easy job. You're asking for someone to put in a lot of work.

If we all worked with the same logic there wouldn't be any businesses.

I'm failing to understand why you feel I'm being harsh?

It seems to me you are too guilty of taking advantage of people's generosity and don't really appreciate it either.

If you aren't expecting a 100% job, why not put the advice now pro detailers have given you and do it for yourself?


----------



## g40steve (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry but are you (Kerr)

A, hobbyist
B, local

My guess is neither?

WHERE does it say for FREE? Your adding your own conclusions.

I paid for the work I had done.

Yes I could wire your garage & a lot more besides 

Seriously ask a simple question...............


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

g40steve said:


> Bit harsh
> 
> Not asking or requiring 100% job! just need tidying up. Read what I was asking for!
> 
> ...


Mate I'll put it as plain as I can 18 posts since 09 that's taking the pi55,in that time I'd have hoped you'd had picked something up by now,now if this sounds harsh it's only because you've bought it upon yourself.


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone want to come clean my toilets?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

g40steve said:


> Sorry but are you (Kerr)
> 
> A, hobbyist
> B, local
> ...


1) Yes I am a "hobbyist" as is the majority of people on this site. That's why we are all on this site. We like to maintain our cars to high standard. It is our hobby.

2) No I'm not local. As an open forum people are allowed to offer their opinion. There is no rules against that.

There is rules against practices that harm forum sponsors. For example asking someone to detail a car thus reducing a detailers custom, breaks forum rules.

Before you shout and get aggressive with me accusing me of jumping to conclusions, please tell me where I said you expected it for FREE?

I think you'll find I didn't once say you did expect it free.

Your original post did appear that you did expect it free. You then said you "don't mind paying".

You do understand the difference between someone doing something as a hobby and someone doing something professionally?

A hobby is something you do for pleasure in your own time for enjoyment. Not payment.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Swanicyouth said:


> Anyone want to come clean my toilets?


Done a few friends and families toilets, do you want just a quick clean or a full correction? 
I usually use a ceramic sealer like cquk as lsp

I would do it for free and wouldn't be offended if you didn't learn anything while I did it and would be willing to pop back in 12 months to do it again:thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Good, quality products arn't cheap. My polisher was 350 pounds on it's own!


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Swanicyouth said:


> Anyone want to come clean my toilets?


Sorry just burst out laughing at that!!!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd lend a hand if you were nearer the Midlands mate. I'm just a humble amateur though, and wouldn't want to risk knackering your paint.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

Get y wallet out y tight sod! Guys on here, and any other skill for that matter, have spent ££ on learning their trade. Thats why you have to pay. 
Don't expect something for nothing I say! :thumb:


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Some brass neck on this this one ey


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

What do you do for a living?


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Sponge maker lol


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

adamvr619 said:


> Sponge maker lol


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

Crap - just liked an op comment by mistake haha. 

On a side note anyone want to cut my grass. I could do it myself but I'm to lazy.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL at the previous posts!! :thumb:

I'm all for the bartering of skills, :doublesho and it's a good way of making new friends and helping each other.

However as the OP does actually appear in his first post to be extracting the wee a lot, I don't think adding "supplementary facts" is going to sweeten people's attitude toward him.

My suggestion, sign off, make a phone call to the two "professional" detailers that did the work for you before, and PAY THEM the going rate!!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I did offer my time and effort on another forum if you covered fuel and paid for my products tbf, having seen this and knowing that you've been wanting it done for you for 5 years kinda explains why when I set a very very cheap price you were still turning your nose up


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> I did offer my time and effort on another forum if you covered fuel and paid for my products tbf, having seen this and knowing that you've been wanting it done for you for 5 years kinda explains why when I set a very very cheap price you were still turning your nose up


Ouch. The internet is a small place.

So he wasn't even wanting to cover someone's losses. He was wanting you to be at a loss to do him a favour?

That really is taking it too far.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't know why this thread hasn't been locked/deleted, it's beyond cheeky, it's down right rude to be honest.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Ouch. The internet is a small place.
> 
> So he wasn't even wanting to cover someone's losses. He was wanting you to be at a loss to do him a favour?
> 
> That really is taking it too far.


Put it this way. I told him where I was from and it's quite a long way. The price is said would literally just about cut my fuel and products and the response I got was a bit like 'oh, it's only an mx5 so not much work to do' or something

Tbf if I knew it'd have been done so many times before then I wouldn't have even offered seeing how thin the paint would be

Maybe if it's needing to be done so regularly maybe someone needs to adjust their washing technique?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Put it this way. I told him where I was from and it's quite a long way. The price is said would literally just about cut my fuel and products and the response I got was a bit like 'oh, it's only an mx5 so not much work to do' or something
> 
> Tbf if I knew it'd have been done so many times before then I wouldn't have even offered seeing how thin the paint would be
> 
> Maybe if it's needing to be done so regularly maybe someone needs to adjust their washing technique?


It hasn't been the same cars he has had done. I see Clios in his previous posts.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kerr said:


> It hasn't been the same cars he has had done. I see Clios in his previous posts.


Not sure if it's his wording but made it sound like it was done on the reg

Oh well, it's no loss to me anyway. I was just looking at giving a helping hand lol


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

See you in another 5 years OP! :doublesho


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i think you would have got a lot more positive comments if you had just asked if someone would guide/help you rather than you expecting other people to do it as you stand and watch.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

When I posted my first response here. I did not notice the 'join' date or read the OP's original previous posts.

I though it was a new member looking for pointers in the right direction. As I mentioned before I am more than happy to show people the very little knowledge and ability I have inside of me.

I gladly took the offer from Stolt to help with my first detail. 2 years on I am still here posting 'useful' help when I can, buying products from other members and supporters alike.

Initially, I felt awful giving Stolt 'just' a box of beer for a full 8 hours on my car. I followed up sending him a few products including Exo v1 and v2 and I still feel in his debt. If you read this Rob I have a great selection of waxes. 

I know he has never expected this but hopefully, with me at least still being involved in this great community warms his little cotton socks a little.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

g40steve you have a pm


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kieran are you trying to rip people off again you utter set of melons


----------



## adamvr619 (Jun 12, 2010)

Has he ripped you off


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

B17BLG said:


> Kieran are you trying to rip people off again you utter set of melons


I thought £5k was fair

Silly drip from clio sport he is


----------

